# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή

## gpapjohn

Το ζευγαράκι μου (τιμπράντο):


*Αρσενικός* χαρισμένος απ τον Λευτέρη(Lefteris13)



*Θηλυκό* σίναμον



*Το κορίτσι μας,* έκανε κόνξες 



*Τελικά,* τα καταφέραμε


*Αγαπημένο* ζευγάρι



*Στη φωλιά* βρίσκονται 3 μικρά και ένα αυγό που δεν έχει σκάσει, θα δούμε αύριο γιατί.
Το θηλυκό γέννησε 5 αυγά, αλλά εξαιτίας ενός κακού χειρισμού, ράγισα το 1 


θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω καλύτερες φώτο καθώς περνάν οι μέρες

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο να σου ζησουν , καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## lefteris13

να σου ζησουν Γιωργο!2 σκουρα κι 1 σιναμον λογικα ειναι, αρα ετυχε φορεας ο δικος μου, μπορει να ναι ειτε αρσενικο ειτε θηλυκο σιναμον.

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Γιωργο ! να σου ζησουν !!!

----------


## VasilisM

Άντε με το καλό στο κλαδί τώρα!!!!Να σου ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## panos70

Αντε με το καλο και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο !!!!

Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στην προσπάθεια σου !!!!

Όλα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα !! από εδώ και πέρα μόνο ευχάριστα !

----------


## malvinamalvina

με το καλο φιλε και καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## stavai

Άντε με το καλό στο κλαδί όλα ! ! !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Γιωργο. 

Πολυ ομορφα Timbrados. 

Με το καλο!!! να σου κλαρωσουν τα μικρα. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

> Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι εγω την πατησα χωρις να το ξερω οταν ο νεοσσος ηταν ακομη 12 ημερων.
> Θα δειξει.


Για το δεύτερο ζευγάρι, ήταν συνειδητή η απόφασή μου, να τ αφήσω να πάνε σε 2η γέννα, το μετάνιωσα,

το 1ο ζευγάρι με "πρόλαβε", άρχισε το θηλυκό να μαδάει τα μικρά και θέλει να μπει στη φωλιά, παρόλα αυτά θα μπορούσα να τα χωρίσω, δεν το έκανα...

----------


## gpapjohn

update:

Απ το 1 ζευγάρι την τελευταία φορά που έλεγξα είχαν εκκολαφθεί 4/5,

Στο δεύτερο ζευγάρι, δυστυχώς υπήρξαν και πάλι 2 νεκρά έμβρυα, σε διαφορετικό στάδιο το κάθε ένα, στη φωλιά βρίσκονται 3 νεοσσοί.

Κατά τα άλλα όλα βαίνουν φυσιολογικά μέχρι στιγμής, θα ανεβάσω φώτο κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## gpapjohn

Το ζευγάρι όπως έγραψα και νωρίτερα είχε και πάλι 2 νεκρά έμβρυα

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3889/...b106b02a_z.jpg

στο άλλο έμβρυο η ανάπτυξη σταμάτησε σε πρώιμο στάδιο και είχε ξεκινήσει η σήψη


Στη φωλιά βρίσκονται 3 νεοσσοί 4-5 ημερών ταισμένα και δαχτυλιδωμένα




Το πρώτο ζευγάρι έχει 4 μικρά τα οποία ταΐζονται φουλ,

Μερικά απ τα μικρά της προηγούμενης γέννας


 

έχουν απογαλακτιστεί, αύριο θα μεταφερθούν σε 76αρες και στη συνέχεια στην κλούβα πτήσης.

----------


## Steliosan

Σαν τα ψηλα βουνα.

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο !!!

Υπόδειγμα τα έχεις, τάξης και καθαριότητας !!!

Μια ερώτηση στη 2η φωτό τι έχεις στην ταΐστρα ;

----------


## gpapjohn

> Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο !!!
> 
> Υπόδειγμα τα έχεις, τάξης και καθαριότητας !!!
> 
> Μια ερώτηση στη 2η φωτό τι έχεις στην ταΐστρα ;


Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε Ηλία,

Έχω μείγμα σπόρων:
Κεχρί, βρώμη, περίλλα, κανναβούρι, λιναρόσπορο, νίζερ,

ίσως είναι το κοντράστ της φωτογραφίας που δημιουργεί άλλη εντύπωση.

----------


## johnakos32

Υπέροχα Γιώργη!!!  Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## panos70

Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι,δεν νομιζω να χρειαζονται κατι αλλο στο μειγμα εισαι μια χαρα

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## mparoyfas

πιότερο απο όμορφα !!

----------


## gpapjohn

Δυστυχώς τα νέα δεν είναι καλά,

απ τα 4 μικρά του 1ου ζευγαριού, πλέον εν ζωή βρίσκεται μόνο το 1,

τα υπόλοιπα 3 κατέληξαν ατάιστα και αφυδατωμένα.

Αυτή η εποχή είναι ακατάλληλη για γέννες, ήταν εντελώς απερίσκεπτο απ την πλευρά μου που άφησα το ζευγάρι να πάει σε 3η γέννα. 

To 5 αυγό είχε νεκρό έμβρυο

Ελπίζω να επιβιώσει ο νεοσσός που απέμεινε

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ κρίμα βρε Γιώργο...  :sad: 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτός ο ένας νεοσσός θα επιβιώσει!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Ευθύμη επίτηδες άφησα μόνο το λινκ,

δεν θέλω να φαίνεται η εικόνα,

Αν θέλεις άφησε μόνο το λινκ,

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι Γιώργο, σίγουρα δεν είμαστε όλοι μας εδώ μόνο για τις επιτυχίες.

Οι αποτυχίες είναι αυτές που μας δένουν !

Κοιτάς μπροστά και του χρόνου πίστεψε με θα είσαι ακόμα πιο έμπειρος.  

Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## lefteris13

κριμα Γιωργο, αλλα συμβαινουν αυτα δεν πειραζει.για 1η χρονια τα πηγες εξαιρετικα-14( ; ) μικρα αν θυμαμαι καλα απο 2 ζευγαρια ειναι μια χαρα εφοσον  με το καλο απογαλακτιστουν τα εναπομειναντα της 3ης γεννας, ειδικα τη φετινη χρονια με τα πολλα προβληματα

----------


## gpapjohn

Παρακαλώ ν αφαιρεθεί το λινκ γιατί η φωτογραφία έχει κατέβει,

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο λυπαμαι για τα μικρουλια ,αλλα χαιρομαι για την μια ψυχουλα που σε χρειαζεται σε εγρηγορση και με το βλεμμα μπροστα !

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι γιωργο 
ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με το αλλο

----------


## gpapjohn

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι που απέμεινε δεν δείχνει να τα καταφέρνει, είναι πολύ αδύναμο και μόλις ανταποκρίνεται στα αγγίγματα που του κάνω με μια μπατονέτα,

δε σηκώνει καθόλου το κεφαλάκι του το οποίο είναι μόνιμα γυρισμένο προς τα κάτω...

*σαν κάτι να προβάλει στην κοιλίτσα του, δεν είμαι όμως 100% βέβαιος.


Κρίμα ρε #$%$%...  ::

----------


## Steliosan

:Ashamed0001: Κριμα ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη, θυμάσαι που με ρώτησες σχετικά;
Τελικά το πουλάκι έχει μαύρη τελεία, και πιθανότατα είχαν και τα άλλα

----------


## jk21

Αν εχεις βοτανο ταραξακο ,κανε εκχυμα μαζι με ριγανη  και αφου στραγγισεις και πεσει στους 40 η θερμοκρασια ,κανε λιγη κρεμα διαλυοντας κροκο βρασμενο με λιγο απο αυτο το εκχυμα .να ειναι αρκετα αραιο 

δινε ποτε ποτε

----------


## gpapjohn

Δυστυχώς ο νεοσσός δεν τα κατάφερε, 

καθάρισα τη φωλιά, άφησα την τσόχα και 1 πλαστικά αυγό για να κλωσσάει η κανάρα,

έβαλα χώρισμα και σήμερα το απόγευμα θα απομακρύνω τον αρσενικό.

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν πειράζει Γιώργο ήταν να γίνει και έγινε...  Κρίμα

----------


## gpapjohn

στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ, τι να λέμε τώρα,

ήταν δική μου ευθύνη...

----------


## johnakos32

Από που και ως που δική σου ευθύνη ? Έχεις τόσα πουλάκια να διαχειριστείς ίσως έγινε γιατί οι γονείς έπρεπε να ξεκουραστουν...

----------


## gpapjohn

Ζέστη, χαμηλή υγρασία, κόπωση, η κανάρα μου είχε δώσει σημάδια πριν την 3η γέννα...

δεν έπρεπε να αφήσω 3η γέννα, ήταν απαράδεκτο από μέρους μου, 

και να πω ότι δεν ήξερα, ή δεν υποψιαζόμουν...

----------


## gpapjohn

Τα 3 μικρά του 2ου ζευγαριού, 10 ημερών, η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη την Κυριακή, 

σήμερα Τρίτη τα μικρά είναι 12 ημερών.

----------


## Steliosan

Να σου ζησουν σαν τα ψηλα βουνα εχουν περασει και οι ποιο επικυνδυνες ημερες με το καλο στο κλαρι.

----------


## XRTSS

Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## thanos52

:: Κουκιλα!Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Ο τελευταίος απογαλακτισμός για τη φετινή χρονιά,





13 μικρά τιμπραντάκια... δε βρίσκω λόγια να γράψω πραγματικά, μεγάλη συγκίνηση για μένα,

αν πω ότι περίμενα ότι θα φτάσω μέχρι εδώ, θα πω ψέματα,

μια χρονιά γεμάτη συναισθήματα κι εμπειρίες, 

για το δικό μου το μέτρο, έκανα και πράγματα σωστά αλλά έκανα και λάθη,

Αν άξιζε το κόπο; Και με το παραπάνω, άλλος Γιώργος ήμουν πριν ξεκινήσω, άλλος Γιώργος είμαι σήμερα...


Κλείνοντας θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα μέλη του *GBC* γιατί απλούστατα όλους αυτούς τους μήνες, δεν ένιωσα ούτε για μια στιγμή αβοήθητος, είχα πάντοτε την αίσθηση της σιγουριάς και της αλληλεγγύης, κι αυτό το όφειλα και το οφείλω σε όλους εσάς.

----------


## amastro

Ωραίες κουβέντες.
Μακάρι κάθε τέτοια εποχή να σε βρίσκει γεμάτο από συναισθήματα και εμπειρίες. Και πολλά μικρά καναρινάκια βεβαίως.

----------


## Steliosan

Μπραβο Γιαννη.

----------


## binary

Σου εύχομαι κάθε χρονιά να έχεις πάντα και μόνο επιτυχίες και να ομορφαίνεις τον κόσμο γύρω σου με αυτές τις εικόνες.

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο μας τιμούν πολύ τα λόγια σου γιατί είναι ακριβώς *αυτό* που θέλουμε να_ πετύχουμε !_

Εμείς να σου ευχηθούμε αντίστοιχα μια καλύτερη και γεμάτη χρονιά !!!

----------


## gpapjohn

> Μπραβο Γιαννη.


Στέλιο Γιώργο με λένε, ξέρω σε παρασύρει το gpap*john*, δεν είσαι ο μόνος   :Happy0196:  ,

τι να κάνω, θα αλλάξω username, γατί κι εγώ το ίδιο μπορεί να πάθαινα εδώ που τα λέμε  :Anim 45:

----------


## johnakos32

Γιώργο υπέροχα! ! ! 

Να χαίρεσαι τα τελευταία Τιμπραντακια σου! 
Όλοι κάπως έτσι νιώθουμε!

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου γιωργο

----------


## mparoyfas

ομορφα λόγια Γιωργο ομορφα πουλια ομορφα κλουβια (ες) πάντα τέτοια !

----------


## Steliosan

> Στέλιο Γιώργο με λένε, ξέρω σε παρασύρει το gpap*john*, δεν είσαι ο μόνος   ,
> 
> τι να κάνω, θα αλλάξω username, γατί κι εγώ το ίδιο μπορεί να πάθαινα εδώ που τα λέμε


Χαχαχαχα ναι συγνωμη Γιωργο οντως ειναι μπερδεμα.

----------

